# tough year in grady/thomas



## bonecollector (Apr 27, 2011)

we really havent seen the turkeys here like were used to have had a couple of pals limit out but havent done too well for my self got a big un roosted finally yesterday afternoon gonna try to keep up with him till the weekend


----------



## oldways (Apr 27, 2011)

YOTES I betch'a seen them


----------



## Son (May 1, 2011)

In SW Ga, we heard the most gobbling two weeks before the season and the first three weeks of the season. Then they went quiet for a spell. Now, May 1, they're gobbling again and still hanging around on the roost with some hens.


----------



## maker4life (May 5, 2011)

I've heard'em gobbling like crazy the past two weeks .


----------



## Son (May 8, 2011)

Looks like our birds in Miller and South Early counties are through. Gobblers bunching up again, and not gobbling. Only three gobblers taken off our property. Although, we saw plenty during the first three weeks of the season. After that, they scattered with the hens.


----------



## bonecollector (May 8, 2011)

Had birds tearing it up this am at least four diff birds henned up soon off the roost but what a priviledge to enjoy the woods good bird son


----------



## Son (May 8, 2011)

Most of my club members have given up due to no gobbling. Bushwacking just ain't as much fun as calling em in.


----------



## bonecollector (May 15, 2011)

*finally called one in for paw*


----------

